# Jersey Giants



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm getting some hatching eggs,wanting to start a new breed. Was wondering if they are a good seller ? I love the Giant breed but idk if anyone else does ... Don't want to end up having to keep all of them cause no one wants them .. Was wondering if anyone has or have experience in this breed ?? thanks !! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

thats a very location specific question. Here in colorado, the people in the mountains like large tough birds, where the people in the city love smaller prettier birds. I noticed no matter what though... lately the market screams for cold hardy layers... and the EE have taken over just about every chicken run in the land. 
seriously though, I think I find at least 1 or 2 EE at each place I go to when I sell or buy chickens. As far as selling the chicks go, my EE and the light brahma sold the fastest, still have several black giants....


----------



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info "" ,,!,!!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

It's true. Here the top selling birds are Rhode Island Reds and Barred Rocks with a good deal of EE's thrown in. We're in New England where the winters are tough so people tend to favor large dual purpose birds that can make it through without problems. Some people have giants, they have the appeal of being both layers and plenty big enough to eat! However that's a lot of food you're feeding them in the meantime. It might be a win and it might not be. Check out your local craigslist and you should get a feel for what's popular in your area.


----------

